# Best Tip Ever



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Picked up a guy last night, he had a 5.0 rating - so I knew he was new. Talking with him, I was right, I was his first ever Uber ride. He left with 5.0 too, cause he was an ideal pax. And as a bonus he also tipped me $3.... and gave me a 6-pack of a local microbrew (he told me he worked for the brewery and gave me one of the 6 packs he had with him going to his friends house). Best. Tip. Ever.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

prop said:


> Picked up a guy last night, he had a 5.0 rating - so I knew he was new. Talking with him, I was right, I was his first ever Uber ride. He left with 5.0 too, cause he was an ideal pax. And as a bonus he also tipped me $3.... and gave me a 6-pack of a local microbrew (he told me he worked for the brewery and gave me one of the 6 packs he had with him going to his friends house). Best. Tip. Ever.


I think I got that same guy!

Rakos

PS. My best tip was $120...a hundred and a twenty from the same group of guys


----------

